# SD output?



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is there anyway to change the SD output on the VIP222? Can I change it to 480p? For some reason whenever I check resolution I'm getting on my TV it always says 1080i. It even says that for all the SD channels.


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not heard anything about the ViP222 having any kind of "native" resolution setting, so whatever you set your receiver to output is what it will output for all channels. Channels not natively broadcasting at that resolution are automatically scaled for the output.

The ViP622 folks (among others) have been asking for more output configuration options for a while.

In the meantime, one workaround is to also connect the s-video or composite outputs to your TV, and then switch to those whenever you are watching an SD channel.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

VIP222 said:


> Is there anyway to change the SD output on the VIP222? Can I change it to 480p? For some reason whenever I check resolution I'm getting on my TV it always says 1080i. It even says that for all the SD channels.


OK, there is no native pass-thru on the ViP222.

So when you say SD Output, I think of S-Video and Composite Video (RCA), which can only output 480i. The HD Output, which is the Component Video (YPrPb) and HDMI, you can toggle in the setup menu to 480i, 480p, 720p, or 1080i. If you are on the HDMI or YPrPb outputs, and you select 1080i, it will scale all content to that setting, regardless of the fact your watching a SD content channel or HD content channel.

Now, if you have one of those displays that up-convert all inputs, then you have to adjust the res setting on the display itself as well.

(Base Picture provided by EchoStar and is used with permission.)


----------



## VIP222 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------

